# 2330 advise please



## .NEIL. (Dec 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me out with this before i go spending £6k


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

.NEIL. said:


> I am going to be enroling on a course for the C&G 2330 LEVERL 1 and 2 and also the NVQ 3 2356.
> 
> This will be a home learning course but still have to be working within the industy which i am so the essesments are not a problem.
> 
> ...


PLEASE read the other threads on here about these courses, PLEASE!!!!

WHAT will you be qualifies to do?

Technician???? 

Took me At least 12 years to do that!
O Levels
A levels
ONC
University
Apprenticeship
City and Guilds in Electronics
Shed load of other stuff 


I'd hate to see 6K go down the pan


There are pages upon pages on here about it. Just look on the UK pages, search for 'courses'


----------



## .NEIL. (Dec 2, 2008)

Many thanks will have a look


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

robbing bastards-local college better,


----------



## ohm-my-god (Sep 5, 2009)

cost me less than 2k to get to end of L3 part time....? yeah technician is like the highest JIB level ain't it??


----------

